# Design Review Please



## freeidaho (Feb 25, 2014)

Howdy,
From my series of questions here, y'all probably know I'm building my own base and coolant enclosure.  I have drawn up a set of plans with the features I think are important from my research, that I'd like your experienced eye to look over and find any mistakes, or for you to make suggestions.  If you have the time, that would be great.  Thank you either way.

kr


----------



## xalky (Feb 25, 2014)

A quick review of your layout. The only thing I would change is to put all the electrical items above the coolant level or potential leak problems. This would be my primary concern.


----------



## freeidaho (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank you, suggestion taken.

kr


----------

